# RIP Kenickie! Actor Jeff Conway dead at 60



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

One of my favorite characters from my favorite movie GREASE passed away today. Darn drugs took another actors life, apparently an overdose. Such a shame........I loved him in Taxi to.

"A hicky from Kenickie is like a hallmark card...we care enough to send the very best" RIP Man!

Grease's 'Kenickie' Dies of Overdose | actor, conaway, painkillers - WTVC NewsChannel 9: Chattanooga News, Weather, Radar, Sports, Lottery


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh.. the crazy guy from celebrity rehab .. not surprising he died from OD


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

cEElint said:


> oh.. the crazy guy from celebrity rehab .. not surprising he died from OD


I'm not suprised either.....I knew his time was almost up. Dude was in rough shape.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good old Bobby Wheeler from "Taxi". One of my all time favorite sitcoms ever. Unsurpassed casting in that series. I could literally watch that sh*t all night long. It's a shame that shows aren't like that anymore. I enjoy "Grease" too. Wasn't he in one of the Babylon space shows as well? RIP


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, SF he was in Babylon as well.....


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Actually he died from pnuemonia complications. It was mistakenly believed he died from an overdose. And he was in a coma state for about 2 weeks prior. Poor guy. Atleast he's free of his addictions now...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Soar in Heaven pain free... That is so sad.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Man this just sux, Kenickie was one of my faves from Grease, never watched Taxi but this is sad, I knew he had been doing pretty bad lately, RIP Kenickie you will be missed, Run free with no more pain.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tye, "never watched Taxi"...and you're admitting it LOL??? jk Taxi was the best. Almost every cast member went on to bigger things after this series. Excellent comedy in a golden age of television I'll take that era of TV any day.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahha I watched a few episodes but that was late night and my parents usually made me go to bed early. But I'm ok with that, Nick at Nite was my best friend when my parents were asleep. I do remember him being on Taxi though.  Thanks CHristian, silly boy  Hugs


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah Nick at Night and TVLand are among my two fav channels, but they have slipped considerably in their selections. There used to be a day where I could watch so many classics, now not so much I think the dawning of the DVD and the money that could be made selling these series had something to do with it, IDK. "Thank you very much"...said in my best Ladka voice (Andy Kaufman)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor Jeff! Totally watched celebrity rehab for him. He was in a horrible accident that left him dependent on pain killers. He so wanted to be clean an his girlfriend was a horrible influence. Poor guy. But it was not an od like r0ck said. He was taken off life support and could not recover for the drug induced coma. Such a shame but I am glad he is no longer in pain. Hate when my back acts up let alone 24 hours a day pain!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

No! So sad! I <3 Grease - Conway was my fave


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Christian I know what you men about the selection on DVD's now. It hurt tv so much. Now it's not the same.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Article that I posted said he died of an OD that happened 2 weeks before his actual death. It said he was battling pneumonia and sepsis at the time of his OD. He was put in an induced coma and his family decided to take him off life support. So sad......I will never understand drug addiction.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Who better to ask than the alcohol, tobacco, and pharmaceutical industries LOL!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Actually he died from pnuemonia complications. It was mistakenly believed he died from an overdose. And he was in a coma state for about 2 weeks prior. Poor guy. Atleast he's free of his addictions now...


Actually it said that he had overdosed on pills and he was having complications with pnuemonia beforehand and they said he had been out cold for at least ten hours when he reached the ER they put him in a medicated induced coma and just now pull the cord due to brain damage... I LOVED him in grease.  RIP


----------

